# Super Soil Hurts...



## Auburn1985 (Sep 29, 2013)

I made a batch of Super Soil today...and my back and neck sure do hurt now... 

But seriously, I love Super Soil (a modified version of Subcool's original version).


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2013)

SS soil is the best...enjoy, not the back pain, the soil... Green mojo for your plants and your back.


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 30, 2013)

Several Norco, a 12 pack, and a 20 something YO son is what I use for mixing now. :hubba: 

Of course I usually end up grabbing the shovel since his idea of mixed and mine are worlds apart.  

It does get a bit easier when you recycle though since you are mostly just adding depleted N-P-K stuff. I have much better results with recycled mix than I do with the first run. I'm sure it's because the really slow stuff is just starting to become fully available, like the rock dusts, greensand, etc.

Wet


----------



## StikyClnes (Oct 3, 2013)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> Several Norco, a 12 pack, and a 20 something YO son is what I use for mixing now. :hubba:
> 
> Of course I usually end up grabbing the shovel since his idea of mixed and mine are worlds apart.
> 
> ...




Wetdog,

Ive often wondered how the results with SS are after the first run. Couple questions if you dont mind.

1. What is your super soil recipe?
2. After you're first run, and you re-ammend to restore the NPK numbers of the soil what are you're preferred amendments that you add back and in what quantities?
3. When you make new super soil do you blend it in with your used soil? e.g. 50% new to 50% used SS? If you do blend new and old what ratios do you use?

Stiky


----------



## Wetdog (Oct 5, 2013)

StikyClnes said:
			
		

> Wetdog,
> 
> Ive often wondered how the results with SS are after the first run. Couple questions if you dont mind.
> 
> ...



It's all a judgement call. I'm blending now, see my *Fixing a mix* thread below, but mostly the same soil works just fine.

Wet


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 5, 2013)

sup soils rocks, my used soil is for clones and vegging stages, and filler for flowering girls, using nc's soil, I have  found the soil to be ritch in p/k so I cant use ss in entire pots, but also not a drop of molasses or teas, 
my last mix was a hair light on p/k, so now its a hair too much p/k, but doing just fine with straight water for 11 weeks if not 14 in a sativa like mango haze, I just cut soil 50% and they love it for 14 weeks


----------



## StikyClnes (Oct 8, 2013)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> It's all a judgement call. I'm blending now, see my *Fixing a mix* thread below, but mostly the same soil works just fine.
> 
> Wet



Thanks Wetdog, much appreciated.:48:


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Oct 25, 2013)

Not all mixed soils with the goodies are created equal. Sub's is a good start. Just remember, more is not always better.


----------

